# starting in dos



## wdfndn (Feb 8, 2003)

Hi, 

In 98 when I wanted to boot into dos I just hit F8.

How do I reboot into dos using xp pro please?

Thx 

Woody


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Er---- you don't. XP does not have a DOS mode.


----------



## scmazter (Oct 5, 2003)

Right well, you see, win 95 & 98 still required DOS to run them, however win me and xp don't, so they don't ahve an option of restarting in dos.
I think there is a way to get to dos though. I did this at the start of the year, however forgot excactly how to now.
Restart windows, and when it says "Please select the operating system to start" press f8. If it doesn;t say that (it probably won't) press f8 just before the windows logo with the bar below it comes up.
Then I THINK it should have the option of going to dos amongst such things as safe mode.


----------



## wdfndn (Feb 8, 2003)

Thx Scmazter,

I didn't know about ME and XP not requiring dos.
apparently I can't do what I wanted to do anyway because the deltree command doesn't work in XP.

Thx 

Woody


----------



## scmazter (Oct 5, 2003)

Ahhh, I tried it and lol no way to ecit to dos.
But what do u mean delete command doesn't work?
I think the del thing still working and del *.* if u want to vipe the whole dir.
WHy don't u tell me what you want to do?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Deltree does work - if you copy it from a 98 machine to the Winnt/system32 folder. I use it to delete my temporary folder on start up. Set up a bat file and put it in your startup folder

@echo off
c:
cd \
deltree /y C:\temp
md temp
echo done


----------



## wdfndn (Feb 8, 2003)

Thanks Dave, I was after doing something along those lines. 
I don't trust microsoft and if you take a look at the article shown below it says you have to boot in dos to completely get rid of your cache and history.
I had np doing this with 98 but with XP I haven't much of a clue....You say " copy it from a 98 machine to the Winnt/system32 folder."
copy what exactly? and how do i set a bat folder please?
http://www.****microsoft.com/content/ms-hidden-files.shtml

Showing my lack of understanding now 

Woody


----------



## tehon3299 (Mar 31, 2003)

What I would do is make a batch file which, as said before, should look something like: 

@echo off
c:
cd \
deltree /y C:\temp
md temp
echo done

Then place that file in the registry under the run category:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Navigate to that and create a new key, a string value, called ClearTemp or something and make the value a path to where you store the batch file.
Then it will run the batch file whenever a user logs onto the computer.

--Tehon


----------



## wdfndn (Feb 8, 2003)

Thanks, 

I'll give it a bash and see what happens


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

There is really no need to start copying files from Win98 cds. To delete a directory from the command prompt in XP type:

rd /s <dirname>


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi coderitr,

Re: above post,
please describe how to get to a command prompt in XP.

Thanks, John


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Is it not under programs/accessories


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi coderitr,

Re: post two above, 
please describe how to get to a command prompt in XP.

Thanks, John


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

Start -> Programs -> Accessories -> Command Prompt

__ OR __

Start -> Run -> cmd -> [enter]


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Ok,
right.
Does this give access to the normal range of DoS commands ?

I'm asking in particular about 'Interlnk'

Regards, John


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Interlnk has not bee araound since dos 6.22 days.
It used to work under 95 as a full screen dos application if you copied it and set it up carefully. I haven't tried it since and I doubt it would support fat32 .


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

My knowledge of the methods used by interlnk are scanty,
but i think it operates at assembler level.

I dont think it is concerned with Fat 16 or Fat 32 when
transferring files from one machine to another.

But i may be wrong.

Also i dont think that the DoS 7 series includes 'Interlnk'
Dos 6.22 was i think the last of the Dos operating systems.

I think that DoS 7 was just an emulation facility included in
XP and M.E. to enable some legacy DoS programs to be run.

Again, thats just my guess, i dont really know.

Can the DoS 7 be replaced by DoS 6.22 ... ?
or is there another way to link together and transfer files
to a laptop with no OS, but a working floppy ?

Regards, John


----------

